# InterNations



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

Is anyone here a member of InterNations? What can you tell me about your experiences with it? I have become a Basic Member (that's free). Is it worthwhile to upgrade to their "Albatross" level of membership (paid)?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

PatrickMurtha said:


> Is anyone here a member of InterNations? What can you tell me about your experiences with it? I have become a Basic Member (that's free). Is it worthwhile to upgrade to their "Albatross" level of membership (paid)?


Never heard of InterNations. What is it exactly?


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

I believe it's an online forum/community/resource for expats.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> Never heard of InterNations. What is it exactly?


It'a worldwide group for expats which runs a lot of events in the bigger cities, and allows members to find like-minded expats who have formed affinity sub-groups (opera, golf, wine, etc.). It seems to be quite active in Mexico City.

Expatriate Community for Expats worldwide | InterNations.org


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Longford said:


> I believe it's an online forum/community/resource for expats.


Thanks, Longford. As it appears to be one of our competitors, no links to it can be posted here (Forum Rule # 10).


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> Thanks, Longford. As it appears to be one of our competitors, no links to it can be posted here (Forum Rule # 10).


Would it really be a competitor, though? It is not primarily an online forum; it's mainly about in-person meet-ups.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

For those who feel uncomfortable in a foreign country, it provides companionship for a taste of home. Reminds me of Miami Beach for ex-New Yorkers.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

That does sound different from this forum, though sometimes Expat Forum members do meet up in the real world. I wonder why InterNations charges for its services. Sounds a little fishy to me.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> That does sound different from this forum, though sometimes Expat Forum members do meet up in the real world. I wonder why InterNations charges for its services. Sounds a little fishy to me.


Well, as I said, Basic Membership is free, but they do have an upgrade level, and that's what I was wondering if people had any experience with. I don't find it especially fishy; running events does require outlay.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

PatrickMurtha said:


> Well, as I said, Basic Membership is free, but they do have an upgrade level, and that's what I was wondering if people had any experience with. I don't find it especially fishy; running events does require outlay.


Just call me suspicious  Do the people running InterNations take a cut of the membership fees, or do they do it all for love, like the moderators of this forum?


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> Just call me suspicious  Do the people running InterNations take a cut of the membership fees, or do they do it all for love, like the moderators of this forum?


It's a pretty big organization and has staff, so it is quite possible that someone is making money. That really doesn't concern me; all that does is whether making connections through the organization might improve my quality of life in Mexico City.

I probably shouldn't say this, but feel that I must. So many times in online forums, when one poses a question in the hope of help, the responses turn into a debate on whether the question should have been asked in the first place, the standing of the OP to ask it, the possible rattled responses of long-timers in the forum who weren't even being directly addressed, etc. It is very tedious.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

PatrickMurtha said:


> I probably shouldn't say this, but feel that I must. So many times in online forums, when one poses a question in the hope of help, the responses turn into a debate on whether the question should have been asked in the first place, the standing of the OP to ask it, the possible rattled responses of long-timers in the forum who weren't even being directly addressed, etc. It is very tedious.


No comment, or I might be chastised by a fellow moderator .


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Just call me suspicious  Do the people running InterNations take a cut of the membership fees, or do they do it all for love, like the moderators of this forum?


The people running the web site are a for-profit group and it does not have volunteer moderators. It does have volunteer coordinators for each city. It might be worth noting that this site is also owned by a for-profit company. Internations does have a forum and links to that forum would be prohibited here. But their main activity is organizing local events as noted earlier.

I have been to quite a few of their events in Guadalajara. It is generally a wide mix of people but the average probably tends towards young or middle-aged people looking to make connections for their company or employer. Many of them are in businesses that involve mulitple countries, like import-export. The regular events in Gdl are social networking mixers held at a restaurant or bar. They have also recently started having other types of events like a bowling night, but I haven't been to any of those.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> The people running the web site are a for-profit group and it does not have volunteer moderators. It does have volunteer coordinators for each city. It might be worth noting that this site is also owned by a for-profit company. Internations does have a forum and links to that forum would be prohibited here. But their main activity is organizing local events as noted earlier.
> 
> I have been to quite a few of their events in Guadalajara. It is generally a wide mix of people but the average probably tends towards young or middle-aged people looking to make connections for their company or employer. Many of them are in businesses that involve mulitple countries, like import-export. The regular events in Gdl are social networking mixers held at a restaurant or bar. They have also recently started having other types of events like a bowling night, but I haven't been to any of those.


Thank you, that is very helpful!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

PatrickMurtha said:


> …
> I probably shouldn't say this, but feel that I must. So many times in online forums, when one poses a question in the hope of help, the responses turn into a debate on whether the question should have been asked in the first place, the standing of the OP to ask it, the possible rattled responses of long-timers in the forum who weren't even being directly addressed, etc. It is very tedious.


I know there are forums where people just respond to the questions. Stackoverflow.com is one that comes to mind for computer programming questions.

However, this forum is more of a place where people get together for conversation. A question posed here is usually just the start of a conversation, a conversation that may or may not answer the question. I can see where it might be frustrating to a newcomer who just wants to get an answer, but for the regulars it makes it a more interesting place and gives them a reason to spend time here. And without that motivation, there would be no one to answer the questions.


----------



## lauriegabriel (Jun 19, 2014)

We have joined with the free membership and were able to make a few contacts that have children our sons age. Some of the gathering information has been helpful. In Monterrey, they get together for the mixers at bars, but they also do family outings.

I am not sure about paying for the upgrade though. As of yet, we have been able to communicate easily with the basic.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

lauriegabriel said:


> We have joined with the free membership and were able to make a few contacts that have children our sons age. Some of the gathering information has been helpful. In Monterrey, they get together for the mixers at bars, but they also do family outings.
> 
> I am not sure about paying for the upgrade though. As of yet, we have been able to communicate easily with the basic.


I haven't paid for the upgrade either. The free membership seems adequate.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> I haven't paid for the upgrade either. The free membership seems adequate.


Then probably I'll just test-drive the free membership for a few months before I decide about the upgrade. It DOES seem as if the group has some genuine utility, which is good to know.


----------



## mstonge00 (May 21, 2014)

*a lot of activities in the DF*

Although I am based in Cuernavaca, Mor., I have been registered with InterNations, DF chapter, with the free membership for almost a year. You will find out that they organise get togethers almost every second week, sometimes every week. Most of them are held in the early evening in bars and restaurants. But they have the odd american football, rugby, soccer, and other sports event (to play and/or watch). They have a book club. They organise at times some Bellas Artes outings, or other cultural events. They appear to be pretty active, and you will regularly receive emails from them about their activities. 

Often, for the get togethers, you will be offered free of charge the first drink, or some other goodies from the business owners.

Most activities attract an under 40 crowd, but you will find people from all venues. 

Of course, as you have surely already found on their web site, there is all kind of very interesting writings from expats from all over the world - part of that stuff is only available to the paying members, but they will offer you a glimpse from time to time for free. And they have physical chapters in some 400 cities around the world, which is very interesting for the business world travellers.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I just checked out the InterNations website. I started to fill out the application form and then got to the section where you have to say why you're interested in joining. After they read what you've written, they then decide whether or not you are worthy of becoming a member. At that point, I left the website.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> I just checked out the InterNations website. I started to fill out the application form and then got to the section where you have to say why you're interested in joining. After they read what you've written, they then decide whether or not you are worthy of becoming a member. At that point, I left the website.


I had forgotten about that or maybe they didn't have that step when I joined about 3 years ago. It is somewhat off-putting. I think really all they are doing is trying to keep spammers from creating an account. Or maybe they want to appeal to people who think they are joining some kind of exclusive club. In any event, I can see where it can evoke the reaction you had. It brings to mind the Grouch Marx quote, "Please accept my resignation. I don't want to belong to any club that will accept me as a member."


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

mstonge00 said:


> Although I am based in Cuernavaca, Mor., I have been registered with InterNations, DF chapter, with the free membership for almost a year. You will find out that they organise get togethers almost every second week, sometimes every week. Most of them are held in the early evening in bars and restaurants. But they have the odd american football, rugby, soccer, and other sports event (to play and/or watch). They have a book club. They organise at times some Bellas Artes outings, or other cultural events. They appear to be pretty active, and you will regularly receive emails from them about their activities.
> 
> Often, for the get togethers, you will be offered free of charge the first drink, or some other goodies from the business owners.
> 
> ...


This is helpful, thanks. It certainly seems as if it will be worth my while to give the group a try.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> I had forgotten about that or maybe they didn't have that step when I joined about 3 years ago. It is somewhat off-putting. I think really all they are doing is trying to keep spammers from creating an account. Or maybe they want to appeal to people who think they are joining some kind of exclusive club. In any event, I can see where it can evoke the reaction you had. It brings to mind the Grouch Marx quote, "Please accept my resignation. I don't want to belong to any club that will accept me as a member."


I was thinking of that Groucho Marx quote too! Great minds and all that . . .


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

*Groucho said ...*



isla verde said:


> i just checked out the internations website. I started to fill out the application form and then got to the section where you have to say why you're interested in joining. After they read what you've written, they then decide whether or not you are worthy of becoming a member. At that point, i left the website.


"i don't want to belong to any club
that will accept me as a member."


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

Whoops! I see that the Great Groucho was already quoted.


----------

